# How to get wax of concrete?



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

i got some some pieces of wax pressed into my concrete driveway. It was about the same color as the concrete at first. Now the wax is completely black. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for cleaning it up?


----------



## stampman (Sep 10, 2016)

Take paper towels, 3 or 4 layers, and a hot iron. Place towels on wax spot and place hot iron on top. The iron will melt the wax and the towels will draw the wax in.
I have used this to remove candle wax from walls before painting,

Grant


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

I have done it a similar way on cloths but used a brown paper sack instead of the paper towels.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

If you have a steam carpet cleaner or are renting one for other purposes, a quick shot of steaming hot water and a pass with the vacuum should get it. I have removed candle wax drips from carpet using one of these.

Or use a pot of scalding hot water and a shop vac rigged for wet pickup.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks! Those all sound like good ideas.


----------



## DerTiefster (Oct 27, 2016)

Did you remember:
1) wax burns?
2) wax evaporates under heat?

In the MO summer, a few mirrors placed next to it might possible do the trick. I know _I_ would melt under the heat of 3-4 suns. Probably go up in a puff of smoke, too.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Turpentine will dissolve beeswax.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Phoebee said:


> If you have a steam carpet cleaner or are renting one for other purposes, a quick shot of steaming hot water and a pass with the vacuum should get it. I have removed candle wax drips from carpet using one of these.
> 
> Or use a pot of scalding hot water and a shop vac rigged for wet pickup.


Same.

Since I invite kids to extract honey or cut out combs or press foundations I have wax and propolis everywhere inside my workroom and outside on the concrete. 
I clean my extractor this way too.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Kenww said:


> i got some some pieces of wax pressed into my concrete driveway. It was about the same color as the concrete at first. Now the wax is completely black.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for cleaning it up?


Paint the driveway.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Just got done cleaning wax off several piece off cement. Hot water Power washer. Did the job nicely. Need to clean extracting equipment before I got started extractoring honey.


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

Kenww said:


> i got some some pieces of wax pressed into my concrete driveway. It was about the same color as the concrete at first. Now the wax is completely black.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for cleaning it up?


I'm surprised nobody suggested waxing the rest of the driveway.


----------



## 109651 (Jun 26, 2015)

I would use a brown paper bag and a heat gun


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I would think a pressure washer would do the trick.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

If you're outside away from anything flammable, those propane weed burners work very well. Wax burns quickly before it can run. No residue whatsoever. Just have to be careful.


----------

